# intake help power loss



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

i was installing a R1 intake i got from nopi online and it came with the adapter and filter, but after i installed it, it didn't run to good. one plug was not able to plug in because the stock box was remove. it seems to bog at take off. any advise would be appreciated, i have searched and did really fine a anwser trying to post thankyou. please let me know what you do with the plug/sensor that is left.

IronSurfer

the vehicle is a 95 altima


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The sensor you are talking about, would be the air temp sensor. You can either drill a hole in your cone filter and use a grommet to plug the sensor into the filter. Or just stick it in the lower air box in your fender. 
Im not to sure that would be causing the problem thoe. Try ckecking the maf plug. Make sure its all the way in the socket. Look for damaged wires to the maf.
I notice you are from clovis, im out of Visalia. We have a small club if you wanna check it out,Click the link below in my sig, or pm me.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

also.. remember something else.. sure the air sensor is probably your deal here.. but remember this.. when changing parts on your car.. you are not just adding horsepower and torque.. you are changing your power band.. you are gonna lose low end torque.. the intake is only adding both in your high end.. Travis


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

So is there any parts that give better lower end HP? I just installed my CAI and its weaker around the low 2000 rpm's but better at high 3000's


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

yea..there is....!
NOS will push you up on the low end.


Iron


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

Well....I'm not planning to go for nos right now (if I ever will). I want to make my car run smooth and last forever so my next part is probably a racing pulley.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

hrm, low end power is kind of hard to come by with bolt on's.. pulley's might give you a little low end, but not much that you would notice it.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

You know, when I was talking about low end, I meant the first 3 gears. I wouldn't want nos to kick in in those gears. After driving home on the highway, I finally notice and appreciate my cai. Just driving around, I could hear it but the car felt weaker. Once I hit the highway and didn't use cruise control, my car felt sweet! The car would actually move if I hit the throttle.

I can't wait to buy a pulley for my car, since most of the power gain will be around the 3000-4000 rpm range.


----------

